# Deer meat?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Venison is one of the several kinds of meats I feed my dogs. But I don't order it online so I'm not much help in that department. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes! They love it! If it is wild caught make sure to freeze it for the proper amount of time just in case. Or do you cook it? if you cook it I don't think you have to worry anything.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes!They love it! If it is wild caught make sure to freeze it for the proper amount of time just in case. Or do you cook it? if you cook it I don't think you have to worry anything.


Just saw you are going to dehydrate it, I would freeze it for a few days just incase. Many times dehydrated meat does not get to a high enough temp to kill everything.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Yes I feed Finn venison that I or others hunt and dehydrate at home. 

If you do find a source that ships I would be interested that.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Bellesdad0417 said:


> Yes I feed Finn venison that I or others hunt and dehydrate at home.
> 
> If you do find a source that ships I would be interested that.


Unfortunately I don't have any hunter friends. My babies loves dehydrated meats and I wanted to provide them with more options. This is the website that I'm looking at

https://www.elkusa.com

They are not cheap tho. I want to order the human quality meats for them.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

My babies said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any hunter friends. My babies loves dehydrated meats and I wanted to provide them with more options. This is the website that I'm looking at
> 
> https://www.elkusa.com
> 
> They are not cheap tho. I want to order the human quality meats for them.


At the moment I only buy the dehydrated treats here especially the dehydrated livers but it looks like they have venison as well.

https://www.hare-today.com

Holly crap $500 ish for a whole processed deer, I need to stop giving away so much of mine then. In GA and NC where I hunt the bag limit is ridiculous a 12 deer limit in each state.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have used Hare Today when I was frantic about finding chicken necks. Wonderful quality, but pricey even compared to Whole Foods. Shipping costs from PA to TX... They had everything for raw feeders. The start of deer hunting season was a school holiday when I was growing up in Central PA, so they are bound to have wild deer and every part thereof.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

If it has been frozen is it ok to feed it raw? My mom just gave me a ton of venison that has been frozen for a while. I was going to feed it to Hans, but I wasn't sure if I had to cook it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We have so many deer here! We had 6 deer in our yard last night, one of them a four-point buck. Maddy barked at them, but Indy no longer cares. People here don't like venison....they all want moose meat. So much leaner and doesn't taste rutty. I have lots of antlers but usually we are offered elk and moose by our friends. No one likes deer! lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, if it has been frozen it is ok to feed raw. Idk how long to freeze though so you might want to look it up. I know when we did rabbit I froze it for 3 days after butcher just in case, but that was not a wild caught it was home raised. I think with wild game it is 3 weeks to 1 month just to be safe.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yes, if it has been frozen it is ok to feed raw. Idk how long to freeze though so you might want to look it up. I know when we did rabbit I froze it for 3 days after butcher just in case, but that was not a wild caught it was home raised. I think with wild game it is 3 weeks to 1 month just to be safe.


Thanks! It has been frozen for at least a few months I'm sure...that's why I was going to feed it to Hans. So it is probably safe by now. I would eat it, but Ian won't eat anything that has been in the freezer for more than a month for some reason. It's really well packaged, and it's perfectly fine so I hate to waste it.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

When I can get it, I will feed neck roasts, ribs, and trim pieces. In the off season, I purchase ground venison from Blue Ridge Beef through a local co-op that I belong to.


----------

